# [SOLVED] Deleted folder reappearing!!



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

Sometime back, I created a folder on my desktop and deleted it after transferring the files in the folder to a CD. And I even emptied the recycle bin. Surprisingly after a few days, this folder reappeared again on the desktop, but without the files. I didn't think of it much at that time and promptly deleted it and emptied the recycle bin. Next day it reappeared again. This keeps happening since then. How do I get rid of this folder? I am using Vista Home Premium on a HP laptop. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted folder reappearing!!*

Hi - 

Try a "hard delete". RIGHT-click on the folder, hold the SHIFT key down while clicking on "Delete". This bypasses the recycle bin. See it this has any different effect.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Deleted folder reappearing!!*

Thank you! I will try this and post the result.


----------



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Deleted folder reappearing!!*

Hi!

I did as suggested, but no use. It reappeared within no time. Any other suggestions?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Deleted folder reappearing!!*

Whatever program the files were for is keeping a record of it as a data source.

Check the recent files list for the program(s) for a reference to that folder. Try to delete the reference, or create a new pointer by using a file from an existing folder (my documents maybe)

I dislike a cluttered desktop, so typically have a single folder on the drive for copies etc, with others inside to avoid that problem.

It should go away on it's own if you use the program with a different source folder 

Ken.


----------



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Deleted folder reappearing!!*

*WOW!!* That was brilliant... KEN!! 

The folder was actually created to store ripped music (mp3) from an audio CD. I used WMP to rip the tracks and selected this folder as destination from WMP options.

Later I transferred the tracks to a CD and deleted the folder and totally forgot that this folder was a default folder for WMP to store ripped tracks. 

Whenever WMP is open it is automatically creating a folder with the same name on the desktop. 

How silly of me to forget this and breaking my head as to how to get rid of this folder? 
Thanks a lot for bringing me to my senses.
Hari


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted folder reappearing!!*

Nice outcome.

Thank you both.... and thanks, Ken.

jcgriff2

.


----------

